# North Midlands' Meets



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Due to the recent closure of "The Smoker" pub we will move back to the long standing home location for the North Midlands' monthly meets: the Legh Arms in Adlington.

You'll find the Legh Arms approximately 5 miles north of Macclesfield on the A523. The full address is: Legh Arms, London Road, Adlington, SK10 4NA. 
http://www.wheresbest.co.uk/venue/127174/The-Legh-Arms/

We will meet there every third Wednesday evening of each month at 7:30pm with a possible cruise during lighter evenings.


----------

